# Question on SNRI interaction with Alcohol



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I was a little curious on this, as know that when it comes to SSRI's generally drinking alcohol with them is frowned upon. But also know that when it comes to medications such as Prozac and Citalopram that having the occasional drink (in moderation) tends to not be a problem with many people. 

However, my doctor recently prescribed me an SNRI medication, as an alternative to SSRI meds, and so I wondered whether or not it was the same case with these. Reason being that I have a couple of social events coming up in the not too distant future that I'm being expected to attend and I'm already worried that I won't be able to cope with them without at least a couple of drinks, because of the medication taking time to work. (much as I feel ashamed admitting it, I do very much rely on alcohol as a crutch in such situations as it's the only thing I've ever found that's effectively worked - unfortunately) I guess if it's absolutely forbidden to drink with SSRI's, then I'll have no choice other than to try to cope as best as I can without any alcohol at these events, and if the worst comes to the absolute worst just leave early. But in the meantime I just wondered if anyone here knew whether or not drinking with this kind of drug (even moderate occasional drinking) happens to be dangerous or known to be generally harmless. I've heard and read conflicting information, so that's why I'm feeling confused.

Many thanks for reading


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

I know that for SSRIs that there's nothing egregiously contraindicated between them and alcohol; however for SSRIs, and probably the same for SNRIs, you're just washing out the antidepressant with alcohol and impeding your own progress.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

I havent heard anything about alcahol causing problems with any antidepressants


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

db0255 said:


> I know that for SSRIs that there's nothing egregiously contraindicated between them and alcohol; however for SSRIs, and probably the same for SNRIs, you're just washing out the antidepressant with alcohol and impeding your own progress.


That's what I've heard, and from experience, I would agree. Whenever I drink, I get "brain zaps" the next day and am really emotional. Takes a lot less to feel the effects and a lot longer to get over the "spinnies" too.

Alcohol has its place, but if you're on a SSRI, it's not a good thing to do regularly. I'm on paxil, btw.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> That's what I've heard, and from experience, I would agree. Whenever I drink, I get "brain zaps" the next day and am really emotional. Takes a lot less to feel the effects and a lot longer to get over the "spinnies" too.
> 
> Alcohol has its place, but if you're on a SSRI, it's not a good thing to do regularly. I'm on paxil, btw.


Yeah. Whenever I mixed alcohol and ADs, nothing really happened except I probably got drunk a little quicker. And I would feel like crap the next day, a little less so than without drugs. Again, there is no interaction, but drinking alcohol in excess while on SSRI/SNRIs is counterproductive.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a doctor tell me that because alcohol is a depressant, it logically counteracts anti-depressants. It concerns me when people can get through medical school without understanding the difference between CNS/respiratory depression, and depression with regards to mood. Either that or the doctor was just being condescending, or, despite the fact that he didn't know the answer, felt pressured to give the patient an answer.

I never really had a problem, but alcohol abuse isn't going to do your mental health situation any good. One or two drinks every now and then isn't really an issue. 

The real basis for the pharmacist's warning about mixing the two is that SSRIs can cause some people to become drowsy, and alcohol will obviously compound that. For people unfamiliar with the interactions, this can lead to overestimating your ability to handle your liquor, and you might, for example, be driving impaired when you otherwise might not have been if you were not on the SSRI.

So before committing to things like driving after a few drinks, or anything else in a similar vein, just make sure you have a little experience combining the two so that you can be aware of any changes to your "limit."


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Thanks very much for your feedback guys. In the end I decided to put off taking the SNRI med for a while, as didn't want to run the risk of mixing it. Though as it happened, during the family wedding I had to attend this weekend just gone (which was one of the events I was referring to above) I actually didn't drink all that much in the end. Just a small glass of champagne, and a couple of beers. Still, I think I did the right thing anyways.


----------



## AlexanderG (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm only guessing - but surely 1 to 2 glasses of red wine should not be an issue - but don't drink to get drunk.. just enough to flick that switch in your mind (I think you know what I mean).


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Well you'd think it wouldn't have been (and yup I do!) . But the reason I decided not to run the risk in the end, was because I contacted a local pharmacist not that long before who told me that you shouldn't drink at all with this drug. I did think at the time it sounded a bit extreme. But then figured that she wouldn't have told me that for nothing - so decided to put off taking it, just to be on the safe side.


----------

